# Civil Engineers Earn Less Than "Average College Grad"



## Roy T. (Jan 30, 2012)

http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/10/pf/college_graduates_salaries/index.htm

"...NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- College grads are getting offered bigger paychecks for the first time since 2008.

Students who will graduate this spring are receiving job offers with starting salaries averaging $50,034 per year, up 3.5% from last year, according to a survey from the National Association of Colleges and Employers...."

"...Certain engineering majors, however, saw significant jumps, with electrical engineering majors receiving an average salary offer of $61,690 -- up 4.4% from the previous year. Offers for mechanical engineers climbed 3.8% to $60,598.

But it didn't pay as much to graduate with a degree in civil engineering this year, with starting salaries in that field slipping 7.1% to $48.885..."

Food for thought....


----------



## addi (Jan 30, 2012)

We've always been on the lower end when just starting. Sucks


----------



## civil (Feb 8, 2012)

Civil Engineers are known to have low self esteem about their profession. I say it from talking to all my coworkers for a decade now.



We just accept and settle for the mere bones thrown at them..



I worked in software industry foo couple of years before settling down in Civil due to[classified info].. As an entry level software engineer with just six months of training and a certificate course I used to make almost 1.5 times to what I make now..



And trust me, I used to do just about half the hard work I do now..There used to be 12 people in a software team each writing pieces of module for half year..but now with a team of three, we take care of 10 times more work and NOT forget about the liability we have to accept for our work..



We just self validate our selves with the licenses which is nothing but getting ourselves on the hook for lifetime with the board..



Neither the board nor our professional societies do nothing to help Civil Engineers interms of compensation..this is not the same when it comes to medical boards, bar associations or pharmaceutical boards...they make sure that their professions demand status as well as compensation..


----------



## civil (Feb 8, 2012)

Civil Engineers are known to have low self esteem about their profession. I say it from talking to all my coworkers for a decade now.



We just accept and settle for the mere bones thrown at them..



I worked in software industry foo couple of years before settling down in Civil due to[classified info].. As an entry level software engineer with just six months of training and a certificate course I used to make almost 1.5 times to what I make now..



And trust me, I used to do just about half the hard work I do now..There used to be 12 people in a software team each writing pieces of module for half year..but now with a team of three, we take care of 10 times more work and NOT forget about the liability we have to accept for our work..



We just self validate our selves with the licenses which is nothing but getting ourselves on the hook for lifetime with the board..



Neither the board nor our professional societies do nothing to help Civil Engineers interms of compensation..this is not the same when it comes to medical boards, bar associations or pharmaceutical boards...they make sure that their professions demand status as well as compensation..


----------



## humner (Feb 8, 2012)

civil said:


> Civil Engineers are known to have low self esteem about their profession. I say it from talking to all my coworkers for a decade now.
> 
> We just accept and settle for the mere bones thrown at them..
> 
> ...


Then I guess it is time to start. This is the perfect forum to come up with ideas.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Feb 9, 2012)

I am always dissapointed to see how doctors and lawyers have increased their pay dramatically over the last 25 years but Engineers have only beat inflation by a bit. I am trying to be more aggressive in getting pay raises and bonuses but it is a long and hard endevor. One thing I have learned is no matter what they say always approach them for a pay raise and bonus every year. If you dont you will never catch up unless you leave your current position.


----------



## addi (Feb 10, 2012)

civil said:


> Civil Engineers are known to have low self esteem about their profession. I say it from talking to all my coworkers for a decade now.
> 
> We just accept and settle for the mere bones thrown at them..
> 
> ...


I don't like to admit it, but you are right. More work, less money. Thats the motto for engineers!


----------

